# Made a Interchangeable Lathe Tool Handle



## hanau (Apr 4, 2015)

Been making carbide tools and thought lets try a  interchangeable tool handle.

Purple heart, brass ferrule, Aluminum holder drilled 1/2" with a 3/8 adapter for the 12 mm round
15mm and 12mm carbide holders.




Photo taker didn't get any pics while turning from square to round.
Setting up the steady rest I made.





Drilling 5/8 hole





It fits






Turning shoulder down for the ferrule.





It fits also.




Test fit, Looks pretty good to me.




To be continued.... have to wait for finish and glue to dry.


----------



## hanau (Apr 4, 2015)

Learned a couple things while epoxying the parts together.
1- don't lose the brass tack for the ferrule
2- drill hole in bottom of aluminum before putting it in the wood. Need a way to let the air escape when pressing together.
3- don't use a lot of epoxy, it will come back in the air hole and won't let carbide holder 3/8 insert sit all the way in. But fixed by using 1/2" drill bit by hand cleaning the inside out of aluminum insert.
4- When buying the set screws pay attention to the the size. Grabbed 10-32 instead of 10-24.





15mm insert





1/2" hole





3/8 insert 






12 mm round





Thanks for looking. 
Any input bad or good is fine. Always looking for away to improve.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Apr 5, 2015)

Great job John, there's nothing like a flexible tool.
Multi sizes are really cool.

Bob.


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 5, 2015)

Bautiful job.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 5, 2015)

Good looking tool handle... looks very neat and precise.

But also looks a little short for my tastes.. just me.
Also not so sure I would like interchangeable handles...  Having to stop, unscrew the cutter, put in a new one, tighten the screw again would be a little off putting to me... again just me.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 5, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> Good looking tool handle... looks very neat and precise.
> 
> But also looks a little short for my tastes.. just me.



Agreed about the length - this is a comment - no intent of criticism - it's difficult to make a handle of any length without at least a 24-inch bed on the lathe. The chucks and the drill bit take up several inches of the length of the bed.

Like Chuck, I have never had a desire for an interchangeable handle but that doesn't take away from the fact that this is a great job and a good tutorial on how to do one.


----------



## hanau (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks all, With the interchangeable handle with having small lathes it can be difficult to turn a handle (for me).  I could probably got 1-2" longer but that was the thickest and longest piece of stock I had. 

Plus it was something I seen and wanted to try to make one.


The handle is about 11" total with the 6" cutter it is almost 17"





 I am going to try to do a 17" aluminum today. 

Like to find some type of foam grip to put over it. 

Thought about trying baseball bat tape to take some of the vibration out of the handle and plus it wouldn't freezing cold in the winter month. but wal-mart didn't have any.

Went to town to get some sets screws the local mom and pop hardware store was closed for Easter. Going to have to go to lowes later, since it is in the other direction.


----------



## hanau (Apr 5, 2015)

Finally got the set screws.


----------



## wob50 (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks great


----------

